# Road trip navigation tips



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Looking for a howto (or maybe some general advice).

When I'm on a road trip, I can enter my destination and my car will nicely provide me with a route and any needed charging stops. Wonderful. But on my previous (first) road trip, the car had me arriving at my destination with 10% and didn't recommend any stops. I didn't want to pull in with that low a SoC, and I knew I'd need to stop before then anyway and that there were several SC's en route. What's the best way to get some information about SC's en route? Do I pull out my phone and get on plugshare or abetterrouteplanner? Or preferably is there a way to bring up some options inside the car itself?

It would be nice to be able to get a list of SC's en route (and time/distance to them) to schedule bathroom & meal breaks, because even if the car doesn't need to stop, sometimes we do, and we may as well plug in while we are doing so.

And finally, even in cases where the car recommends a stop, is there a way to bring up the current status of the Supercharger (how many stalls available), similar to what you can get if you click on the SC site on the map directly? I realize I could scroll the map and probably click on it, but you would think that you could just click on the SC entry in the turn list and get some status.

Disclosure: obviously I'm a newbie to the car, so apologies if these are things I should just know.


----------

